# learning to crochet



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I said for my New Years resolution that I wanted to learn a craft. I decided it would be crocheting. I got a hook, some yarn, and a book. A friend of mine is really good at it, so she is going to help me.

What should I make for my first project? A blanket? Hat? Scarf? Help! I don't know where to start.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A scarf is best. Blankets are too big and you'll get sick of it really quickly. I'd move on to hats after scarves and then the sky's your limit! Good luck!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Being in New York with the freezing cold you should start with a scarf! That would be easy and quick and you could use it right away. Then make me one, lol (JK).
I love to crochet and haven't done it in years. I think I'll make a scarf too!
Have fun.
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If it is a super easy stitch, I would go for a small throw that you can cover up with at night, when you are out in the Living Room and can't sleep or on the computer and you are freezing!

I just started to Knit and I am going for a scarf to keep my neck warm when I am walking into work.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good luck*

I'm learning to quilt through the Forum...may we both be extremely successful and have new hobbies.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Other than fawning over 22 year old movie stars you mean?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now Ivy, that isn't a hobby*

It is a fantasy obsession!

See, I have actually gone all day without looking at his website...hmm you just reminded me! Did you read he gave up Parts Per Billion for the sequel. I think he should have done Parts Per Billion so he won't get typecast!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My mom is a crocheting machine. She literally makes an afghan a week, most look very complex. She has a huge yarn closet and is constantly buying more. She's tried to teach me numerous times and I'm too lazy to learn. She made my daughter an adorable pink amigarumi octopus. All I had to do is close each leg with a simple stitch (which I forgot) and sew them on to the body. The poor octopus is still sitting in a basket limbless. I feel ashamed that I haven't finished it still.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In 1998 I was hit be a car and broke both collarbones. They put both arms in slings to stabalize them and I had to stay that way for over 3 months. So, to keep me from going crazy, I was able to crochet. I didn't know much, but I made a lap size afghan, zigzag pattern, which is very easy. I still have the afghan, so I guess I did OK.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pixiesmom said:


> My mom is a crocheting machine. She literally makes an afghan a week, most look very complex. She has a huge yarn closet and is constantly buying more. She's tried to teach me numerous times and I'm too lazy to learn. She made my daughter an adorable pink amigarumi octopus. All I had to do is close each leg with a simple stitch (which I forgot) and sew them on to the body. The poor octopus is still sitting in a basket limbless. I feel ashamed that I haven't finished it still.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


My Mom crochets all the time, mostly baby blankets. She has crocheted hats for the new baby, too. She has made all of us afghans too.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> In 1998 I was hit be a car and broke both collarbones. They put both arms in slings to stabalize them and I had to stay that way for over 3 months. So, to keep me from going crazy, I was able to crochet. I didn't know much, but I made a lap size afghan, zigzag pattern, which is very easy. I still have the afghan, so I guess I did OK.


I learned how to knit when I was grounded in High School for sneaking out of the house with a car full of friends and two guys we picked up in another town. I got hit for 3 full months for that stunt! We tried the "I'm sleeping at her house" bit, but it didn't work.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love to crochet and have made afghans for my kids and baby blankets for all the grand sons. It's great to have something to do while watching TV or riding in a car....and easy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love crocheting too! I never learned to knit--but crochet I can do! I've made many things..but I love crocheting baby blankets the best.

Once you get the stitches down and learn the abbrev.'s -- if you'd like--I have patterns for beautiful little mile a minute baby afghans. I've made many many of them and they all look different. If I remember right,there are 5 different styles. Ask your friend Ivy about "mile a minute" projects. You will find,I think,they are very rewarding and do not take forever and a day. Let us know how it goes ok?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh Ivy!*

Now I see why we share an attraction to the new "Rebel without a cause!"

We had a squeaky step we learned to step over...and we are lucky we weren't killed on the backroads with the boys. Ah, when my daughter starts asking me the things I used to do...do I tell the truth?

I learned to crochet in what was called free-school. Our school tried an eperiment in 1970 where all the regular classes were stopped and specialty classes were taught for three days. Well 1/3 of the student population skipped that day, so they cancelled it the second. The third day was a huge protest which I participated in! Heck No. We won't go! Back to class that is.

I was able to take swahili, crochet, plastic flower making...and on the second day we were supposed to have had a zoo trip!

Why did those folks have to skip school...it was so fun and they never tried it again. One of those 60s holdouts for "free school." We didn't have to have a written excuse if we missed a class or school either that year. Well, you can imagine what happened...so that was the end of that too!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - what a cool idea. Every school should do that!

Thanks Julie. I will let you know when I get good enough to pull it off.

I love baby blankets, but I don't have any babies in my family or friends' families. A little throw blanket sounds like a good idea though. Maybe I'll try that.


----------

